# Some invert macros



## richoman_3 (Dec 22, 2013)

Just trying to get a little closer to the critters, just to spice up some moisturisation 





Trachymantis dentifrons by Nick Volpe, on Flickr

embarrassed 




Trachymantis dentifrons by Nick Volpe, on Flickr





Scolopendra morsitans by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


also embarrassed




Scolopendra morsitans by Nick Volpe, on Flickr






Mitchell's Diurnal Cockroach (Polyzosteria mitchelli) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr






Stanwellia sp. by Nick Volpe, on Flickr






Mallee wolf spider by Nick Volpe, on Flickr






urodacus elongatus by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



enjoy .. if you can?


----------



## Rob (Dec 22, 2013)

Stunning pics as usual, Nick.


----------



## NickGeee (Dec 23, 2013)

That woolfie looks epic


----------



## andynic07 (Dec 23, 2013)

The Mallee wolf spider is one of my favourites with the Mitchells diurnal cockroach another standout but all great photos. What macro lens are you using?


----------



## imported_Varanus (Dec 23, 2013)

Stunning Nick! I hd no idea centipedes had that configuration of eyes. And for anyone who's concerned about elapids, check the modified front legs out on these guys!! I had a friend in the Kimberley bitten by one on her bare foot and she spent 24 hours under observation in Kununurra hospital. Her foot/ leg swelled enormously (and the bite seemed very painful).


----------



## Umbral (Dec 23, 2013)

Good pics as always, thanks for sharing. How do you get the white background?


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks all…
I have a f2.8 100mm Canon macro lens
White background is just paper 

also this one, a weird as hell assassin bug that looks like a stick insect x mantis
its tinnyyyyy!




Emesaya brevipennis by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


----------



## Umbral (Dec 23, 2013)

At first I thought it might be paper but then short of using glue I couldn't work out how you would get them to stay still.


----------



## andynic07 (Dec 23, 2013)

That is the same lens as I have. I am still getting used to it and sometimes find it hard with reptiles because the won't stay still.


----------



## sharky (Dec 23, 2013)

That Mallee Wolf Spider is incredible! I need one of those....or ten


----------



## Trimeresurus (Dec 23, 2013)

Awesome pictures. All I can say is at their current size I like these things, but if they were huge their faces would be god damn terrifying.


----------



## Rlpreston (Dec 23, 2013)

Nope, all of these things are far too creepy. Great shots of my nightmares though! 

I'm hopeless, think I'll just stick to the good old iPhone quick shots lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 24, 2013)

Andy, getting them to stay still is the easy part  !

Thanks everyone


----------



## RobynTRR (Dec 25, 2013)

Some awesome pics! Thanks!


----------



## spud_meister (Dec 25, 2013)

I never realised centipedes had mustaches. Awesome shots!


----------



## NickGeee (Dec 25, 2013)

Has anyone noticed the mouthparts of scorpions look like pincers


----------

